# f pack



## tkutch (Aug 29, 2010)

Curious what some of you guys use to sweeten a batch of wine made from grapes.


----------



## Waldo (Aug 29, 2010)

Most use a simple syrup made from sugar and water. Others make f packs of like type fruit


----------



## tkutch (Aug 29, 2010)

So just simple sugar water? Can you use can frozen concentrate like minute maide? what would be some of the down falls?


----------



## Tom (Aug 29, 2010)

There are 2 different things


F-Pac = Flaver pac. adding flavor and a little sweetening


Simple syrup = 2 parts sugar to 1 part water to sweeten only


----------



## tkutch (Aug 29, 2010)

I am looking for ideas for F pack. One of my batches was picked early so the acid count is high. .75. So I want to turn it into a sweet wine like a white zin. Its currently going through cold stab. to try and lower acid.


----------



## Tom (Aug 29, 2010)

Why not lower the acid with calcium carbonat? 
what are you making and post the recipe so we can help.


----------



## tkutch (Aug 29, 2010)

I added Calcium and doing cold stab. However since the grape was picked early (given to me free with brix at 18) I am having to try things I have never done before. This is primitivo grape. Once I saw the numbers I new the wine would probably not hold up well for a long time so I decided to settle with a white zin style wine. I didnt keep the grapes on the skins but a few days. Everything so far is going well but I need to figure out how to sweeten it up and to give it a little better overall flavor. 

It tastes great now but could use a little more body with a sweetener. Right now the acid is just a tad bit high. But should be fixed with Calcium and Cold Stab.

Other than that any suggestions greatly appreciated (its 5 gallons)


----------



## Wade E (Aug 29, 2010)

Using a frozen concentrate will give it other flavors while a simple syrup will increase the existing flavor profile. Its up to you as far as blending the flavor but I would do bench trials with small amounts with the amount of work you have already done with this batch. It would be a shame to ruin it after all the hard work but Im also betting this was a goo learning curve for you on many levels.


----------



## tkutch (Aug 29, 2010)

When you say syrup do you mean sugar water or grape concentrate that is purchased by the liter?

Its been fun to have to try things I have never done.


----------



## Tom (Aug 29, 2010)

Simple syrup = 2 parts sugar to 1 part water
Heat water, add sugar, whish under heat till sugar is clear.


----------



## tkutch (Aug 29, 2010)

Can you purchase syrup like the ones sold with Orchard Breeze's? 

Just thinking about trying something different.


----------



## Wade E (Aug 29, 2010)

Not the flavored ones but the link below is basically the inverted sugar with a little sorbate added to prevent itself from fermenting so you still need to add sorbate if you plan to use this product. If you want some extra flavor in it you could infuse your wine with some fruit by adding some fruit right into it for a little while like some people do with liquor. I have done this a few times with lemon zest to make lemoncello and also with rasberries and blueberries, it works very well.
http://www.finevinewines.com/ProdDetA.asp?PartNumber=6375


----------



## tkutch (Aug 29, 2010)

Thats what I am looking for. Please explain how you add the fruits like raspberry and others. Never messed with making liquor. Just trying to think of ideas and this popped in my head because I just made my first Orchard Breez (Merlot Blackberry). I actually have 1/2 the blackberry package leftover.


----------



## peaches9324 (Sep 23, 2010)

gonna use fpack for my grape wine and also gonna add one to my pear this will be my first from scratch grape wine and decided to add one for the nose and maybe try some wood to this batch of pear also it was really good thouugh it was my first wine I ever made I got rave reveiws thanks to all you guys who helped me along my queston is when do I add the f packs? I have all this info saved but my computer is broke and I have the skins on my grapes and is fermenting with skins and seeds should I remove the skins and seeds? I do appreciate all your help thanks


----------



## Tom (Sep 23, 2010)

F-Pac is added AFTER you stabilize. Meaning after you added the K-Meta and proper amt of Sorbate. Once added wait a week then add f-pac and clearing agents


----------



## Wade E (Sep 23, 2010)

What kind of grapes are these, some should come out quickly like whites and basically only cold soak in there, reds can be to taste depending on how much tannins you are looking to extract from these skins.


----------



## peaches9324 (Sep 25, 2010)

thanks wade and thanks tepe dont k.ow what kind of grapes these are I just know their not table grapes lol most are red few are white ! mixed both in the must to get enough grapes cuz last year was the first pruning they had in years!lol I expect Ill have more next year. The pear and the grape are both in their secondary now thanks again


----------



## Tom (Sep 25, 2010)

Keep us posted


----------



## peaches9324 (Oct 4, 2010)

don't know what do you think?


----------



## peaches9324 (Oct 4, 2010)

these are just about half of them I got, I'm sure I'll get more next year since last year was the first year they had been pruned in like forever


----------



## Tom (Oct 4, 2010)

Whats the brix on these?


----------



## peaches9324 (Oct 4, 2010)

lol I knew you were gonna ask that! Since I don't know how to measure the brix.




They were ripe, sweetbut still firm. I still have the f pack in the freezer if that helps me figure the brix. I was gonna ask how to but I felt the urgency to get them started so I simply forgotand since this was my first wine from my vines I figured trial and error would take over anyway



so this one I will just chalk up to experience and now I have a new computer too. If it weren't for todays technology I would be totalylost! And if anybody would like to chime in to this PLEASE do!
thanks alot!!


----------



## peaches9324 (Oct 6, 2010)

duh I do have a hydrometer for measuring brix! But I had thrown the grape wine out. It didn't smell spoiled but it did smell like a fart!



and I didn't wanna take any chances! Has anyone else experienced this?
thanks


----------



## grapeman (Oct 6, 2010)

Peaches never throw a wine out before asking. It was simply a stinky fermentation for not having enough nutrient for a healthy fermentation. If you had splash racked or used a piece of copper the smell would have gone away quickly! Don't do that again! We will help you through almost anything.


----------



## peaches9324 (Oct 6, 2010)

I knew it was a mistake throwing it out! Cuz I thought I had read on here about the stinky fermentation but couldn't find it anywhere and the day befor it had that stentch it tasted really good too like a white zin and it was a pretty pink in color too! lol 2nd time I screwed up and threw wine out! But no more waisting anything! I'm making a gallon of the same from the f pac that was meant for that wine and if I have to I'll go buy some grape juice but I should have enough for a gal batch anyway. I'm still learning! It's now noted about the stinky fermentation thanks appleman. My strawberry patch did really good this year so next year I'll bemaking some strawberry wine thanks again!
bonnie


----------



## Wade E (Oct 6, 2010)

Never throw away wine until you have given it at least 1 year since fermentation stops and you still dont like it!


----------

